# Regarding Employment Reference



## sraoraghav (Jan 17, 2013)

Dear Members

I need a small clarification on the employment reference. I have total of 8 years experience in which I have worked in 3 companies. Due to some difficulties in getting employment reference in first two company(3 years), I am planning to submit employment reference of only 5 years from my present company. Although I loose 5 points in work experience, is it going cause any other problem if I do not produce employment reference for first three years?
Also if someone has a copy of actual statutory declaration kindly share.

Thanks for your time & help.
Best regards
Raghu


----------



## sraoraghav (Jan 17, 2013)

Hello Experts

Can anyone please reply how I should proceed?

Thanks & Regards
Raghu


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

If you are ready to give up points, then it wont be a problem. In any case you must be having some proof for the other 3 years, though you do not have ref. letters. 

Btw, have you read the thread for "self declaration"?


----------



## sraoraghav (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Trijunction

Thanks for answering. I do have all my reference letters for the first 3 years, but none of them contains full time/part time employment and roles/responsibility. In order to get statutory declaration, I am not able to get in touch with my seniors at the time when I worked in the company. Does ACS discard the 3 years experience if experience letter do not contain above information? because when I read few threads, it looks like the format needs to be strictly followed. Any suggestion from your side is greatly appreciated.

Thanks again
Raghu


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

sraoraghav said:


> Hi Trijunction
> 
> Thanks for answering. I do have all my reference letters for the first 3 years, but none of them contains full time/part time employment and roles/responsibility. In order to get statutory declaration, I am not able to get in touch with my seniors at the time when I worked in the company. Does ACS discard the 3 years experience if experience letter do not contain above information? because when I read few threads, it looks like the format needs to be strictly followed. Any suggestion from your side is greatly appreciated.
> 
> ...



Hello Raghu,

You can submit whatever documents you have related to the first 3 years where you do not have it in specific format. Also, support this period with a 'self-declaration' or 'self-affidavit', in which you list down your roles and responsibilities and get it notarized. Mention in the affidavit as to why you were unable to get reference letter from company or colleagues. Let the ACS decide if they want to award or not.

As far the other part of question is concerned, it wont cause any other problems because of the lack of first 3 years reference unavailability.

This is a very generic response. Please share if you are looking for specific issue to be addressed.

Varuni


----------



## sraoraghav (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Varuni

Thanks for the clear answer. I have one last doubt, in ACS guidelines they are asking for Third party statutory declaration, I understand this should be issued by our colleagues and then I need to get it attested. Can you confirm if the self declaration is still good to go?

Thanks & Best regards
Raghu


----------



## Naveed539 (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello Friends,

I have some confusion regarding the Work Reference...I am working in Govt of Punjab, Pakistan at District level as Research Officer under the direct supervision of District Officer (Research)...I want to add that i took my work reference from My Immediate Boss i.e D.O (Research) while for the purpose of Skill Assesment and it really served the purpose as well...But in our Country, Experience letters are normally issued from Our HR Department i.e Section Officer (Establishment) Govt of the Punjab for applying to any other organisation within Pakistan But that really takes hell of time and hectic as well to get a work reference...The Assesment Authority and DIAC requirement is that Work reference should be from your Supervisor / HR Manager so i got the same from my immediete Boss (D.O (Research) as the purpose was to confirm the integrity of my employment claims along with Bank statement and Pay slips...Now i want to ask that while i am submitting my Visa Application for Skilled Independent (189) soon, will there be any problem due to the work reference issued by my Boss or it will really not matter this much as I am serving in same department still now from the fact that department goes for security checks...?

looking forward for your kind response in this regard,

Regards,
Naveed


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

sraoraghav said:


> Hi Varuni
> 
> Thanks for the clear answer. I have one last doubt, in ACS guidelines they are asking for Third party statutory declaration, I understand this should be issued by our colleagues and then I need to get it attested. Can you confirm if the self declaration is still good to go?
> 
> ...



Self declaration is still good. Out of 6 companies in 9 years, I gave self affidavit for 3 companies and it was accepted by Engineers Australia

Varuni


----------



## sraoraghav (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Varuni

Thanks for all your help.

Best regards
Raghu


----------



## Rupa Pankaj (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Friends,

We are applying for PR and right now collecting docs to apply for ACS. My husband is the primary applicant
could anyone pls clarify if my understanding below is right

1> Experience letter for the previous 3 companies he has worked in should be on the letter head and with all details of manager
2> Self declaration (statutory declaration) should be provided by the primary applicant for all the companies he has worked in (this is on a bond paper)
3>Organization chart to be provided for all the companies

The main point of concern is, 
Can he give a Self declaration for the current company and no exp letter from manager as it might impact the prospects and appraisal in the current company.

Also, are there any other documents that are required with regards to the experience?

Any help greatly appreciated

Regards
Rupa


----------



## AUSA (Sep 27, 2012)

sraoraghav said:


> Dear Members
> 
> I need a small clarification on the employment reference. I have total of 8 years experience in which I have worked in 3 companies. Due to some difficulties in getting employment reference in first two company(3 years), I am planning to submit employment reference of only 5 years from my present company. Although I loose 5 points in work experience, is it going cause any other problem if I do not produce employment reference for first three years?
> Also if someone has a copy of actual statutory declaration kindly share.
> ...


I had 6.5 years work experience but i claim points for 5 years .. i Submitted documents for 5 years work experience and CO accepted that and they never asked me to submit work reference for employment period where idint claim any poiunts. SO if you are not claiming points for those 3 years then you will not have any problem. I just mention about my work expereince in application and FORM 80.
Hope this will help


----------



## sraoraghav (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Rupa

I am waiting for ACS skill evaluation result. I can share with you on what I have done regarding my employment certificate.
It is always better to get experience letter from your company including all the information like designation, number of years, roles and responsibility, and full time/part time employment details etc. But these information may not be present in companies letter due to some compliance issue. 
In my company I was able to generate the letter myself online without the intervention of my manager, but the letter still lacked the above information. Due to this I have decided to go for third party statutory declaration (it has to be third party for ACS evaluation meaning, your colleague should declare it for you on a bond paper and it needs to be attested by a notary).
In summary, I have submitted whatever I had for experience letters(which lacked few information)on company letter head along with third party statutory declaration(Whoever declares it for you, try to get their visiting card, their experience letter so that it serves as proof that they have worked with you). 
In ACS document requirement, it states that, if you can not get the experience letter then SD should be sufficient. 
Some skill evaluation authority states, do not submit your appointment letter, review letter etc, please go through their website for what documents they need.
Once I get the evaluation result I will share it again in this thread.

Best regards
Raghu


----------



## nardecap (May 9, 2012)

sraoraghav said:


> Hi Rupa
> 
> I am waiting for ACS skill evaluation result. I can share with you on what I have done regarding my employment certificate.
> It is always better to get experience letter from your company including all the information like designation, number of years, roles and responsibility, and full time/part time employment details etc. But these information may not be present in companies letter due to some compliance issue.
> ...


Hi Raghu,

So how you went about it? Did you declare only 5 years of experience to ACS or you mentioned all 8 years with whatever supporting documents you were able to provide?


----------



## sraoraghav (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi

I have applied for all 8 years of experience with supporting documents and SD.

Regards
Raghu


----------



## Rupa Pankaj (Feb 26, 2013)

sraoraghav said:


> Hi Rupa
> 
> I am waiting for ACS skill evaluation result. I can share with you on what I have done regarding my employment certificate.
> It is always better to get experience letter from your company including all the information like designation, number of years, roles and responsibility, and full time/part time employment details etc. But these information may not be present in companies letter due to some compliance issue.
> ...


Hi Raghu,

Thanks for the detailed input. Meanwhile please read the below where my doubt still continues:

1> My husband is working in his 4th company now and the previous 3 company have agreed to provide him with the experience letter hard copy in the format the ACS needs
2> For the current company he plans to provide just the Statutory declaration on a 20 rs stamp paper, as he cannot ask the manager for the experience letter
3> My question is should he provide statutory declaration for all the previous 3 companies where he is getting the exp letter from the company?
4> Also, is this 3rd party declaration from colleague compulsory or just the exp letter and stat declaration would do?

If these confusions are cleared we are ready to apply for ACS in the next 1 week. 
Kindly help


Regards
Rupa


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hi Raghu,
> 
> Thanks for the detailed input. Meanwhile please read the below where my doubt still continues:
> 
> ...



Hii Rupa,

Please find the response below:
3:Statutory declaration is required for only those employment where you cannot provide Letters on Company Letter Head. So in your case only the 4th Company.

4. Self declaration is not accepted. your Husband needs to get it declared from his supervisor on a Rs.20 Stamp paper and also get an Org chart showing him, the supervisor and his superior. This can also be done on Stamp paper. If your supervisor has a business card, you may attach it as well to give more credibility.

Regards
RK


----------



## Rupa Pankaj (Feb 26, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hii Rupa,
> 
> Please find the response below:
> 3:Statutory declaration is required for only those employment where you cannot provide Letters on Company Letter Head. So in your case only the 4th Company.
> ...


Hi RK,

Am a little confused here.
The experience letter he would get from the previous companies , is same as the supervisor declaration right? or are they both different? 
I understood about the org chart, he will get this on company letter head too. 

thanks in advance
Rupa


----------



## sraoraghav (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Rupa

If you have employment certificate for the first 3 companies, then SD is not required. SD is required when you are not able to produce letter in a required format. Basically SD should contain all the information required by ACS(Australian computer society). And for the 4th company you can submit SD. When I posted the same queries before in the forum, I came to know that it is up to ACS authorities to consider the SD. I have submitted SD optimistically since I had no other choice . If you are going through ACS for skill assessment then third party statutory declaration is a must. I quote the below from ACS guideline:


"If Unable to Obtain an Employment Reference
If an applicant is unable to obtain an employment reference on a company letterhead from an employer, an applicant can submit a third party Statutory Declaration from a work colleague and signed by an authorised witness.
Third party Statutory Declarations will be subject to the verification and discretion of the ACS, and noted to DIAC for authentication against fraud and plagiarism.
Important Note: Self-references from applicants in the form of a first person statutory declaration cannot be accepted as evidence of employment and cannot be assessed. Statutory Declarations must be from a third party work colleague and signed by an authorised witness to be accepted for assessment.
A Statutory Declaration from a work colleague must describe the working relationship with the applicant and supply details of the duties performed by the applicant with relevant dates of employment. It is preferable that the work colleague providing the statutory declaration be at a supervisory level."

Hope this helps.

Best regards
Raghu


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hi RK,
> 
> Am a little confused here.
> The experience letter he would get from the previous companies , is same as the supervisor declaration right? or are they both different?
> ...


Hi,
They are completely different.
Experience Letter would be on a Company Letter Head with Stamp,Seal and Logo describing the roles, responsibilities, duration of employment.

Statutory declaration is done when you are unable to get letter on company letter head for whatsoever reasons( company policy not permitting, HR refusing to give such Letters). In such case you take a Rs.20 Paper and write the Third Party declaration describing your duties, roles, duration and other stuff. This letter is signed by your Supervisor and the Notary. To Support the Authenticity of the Supervisor you share the Org chart and also Business Card if you have one.

Regards
RK


----------



## Rupa Pankaj (Feb 26, 2013)

sraoraghav said:


> Hi Rupa
> 
> If you have employment certificate for the first 3 companies, then SD is not required. SD is required when you are not able to produce letter in a required format. Basically SD should contain all the information required by ACS(Australian computer society). And for the 4th company you can submit SD. When I posted the same queries before in the forum, I came to know that it is up to ACS authorities to consider the SD. I have submitted SD optimistically since I had no other choice . If you are going through ACS for skill assessment then third party statutory declaration is a must. I quote the below from ACS guideline:
> 
> ...



Hi Raghu,
Thanks a lot, but i repeat the same question.
the experience letter from the company on company letter head and the third party statutory declaration are different or same? 
If they are different we need to ask the company to provide exp letter and a colleague to give the stat declaration on the letter head.

M sorry for not understanding , but pls clarify on this one

regards
Rupa


----------



## Rupa Pankaj (Feb 26, 2013)

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hi Raghu,
> Thanks a lot, but i repeat the same question.
> the experience letter from the company on company letter head and the third party statutory declaration are different or same?
> If they are different we need to ask the company to provide exp letter and a colleague to give the stat declaration on the letter head.
> ...


Hi RK/Raghu,

Now i get it
Thanks. In my case it would be the below
1> exp letter for the 3 companies on company letter head, along with organization chart, and this doesn't require any supervisor stat declaration.
2> stat declaration for the current company, duly signed by the supervisor

thanks again


----------



## sraoraghav (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Rupa

It's alright, even I had lot of questions when I started applying.

As RK mentioned, experience letter on a company letter head and SD are totally different documents. SD is a declaration done by your colleague on a stamp paper whereas the experience letter is issued by your HR on a company letter head.
If you want to submit SD, then you need to buy 20 or 100rs stamp paper from registrar office, type the content in it (as required by ACS experience format and the reason why you cant get the letter etc.) get it signed by your colleague, and notary with a seal. 
Once again, SD is a declaration made by your colleague on a stamp paper and not on letter head etc. 
I would have sent you the format and an example, but I am still waiting for ACS result and I think it is not appropriate to send it now. If I get the result within this week then I will forward you my SD. 
Hope this clarifies your doubts.

Best of luck
Raghu


----------



## Rupa Pankaj (Feb 26, 2013)

sraoraghav said:


> Hi Rupa
> 
> It's alright, even I had lot of questions when I started applying.
> 
> ...



Hi Raghu

Thanks a lot for the input.
Yes this clarifies my doubts.
Also is there a way we can chat on this forum with each other one on one?
Because Its easier to ask questions 1:1
All the best for ur ACS result and pls do share your samples whenever possible. 

Regards
Rupa


----------



## rkv146 (Jul 16, 2012)

Rupa Pankaj said:


> Hi RK/Raghu,
> 
> Now i get it
> Thanks. In my case it would be the below
> ...


Hi Rupa,

Just a small correction..

1. Exp letters in company Letter head is enough.. No need of org chart and all..
2. Only when you do stat declaration, you need org chart and Business card( If possible)

So to sum up for your Work exp only 6 docs are needed.. 3 Exp letters, 1 Stat declaration, 1 Business card...

Regards
RK


----------



## Rupa Pankaj (Feb 26, 2013)

rkv146 said:


> Hi Rupa,
> 
> Just a small correction..
> 
> ...


Thanks a ton RK.
You guys made it a cake walk for me in understanding these issues.

Regards
Rupa


----------



## Rupa Pankaj (Feb 26, 2013)

Hi Raghu,

Did u get u ACS done.

If so I might again need help from you on many of my queries. 

Best regards
Rupa





sraoraghav said:


> Hi Rupa
> 
> I am waiting for ACS skill evaluation result. I can share with you on what I have done regarding my employment certificate.
> It is always better to get experience letter from your company including all the information like designation, number of years, roles and responsibility, and full time/part time employment details etc. But these information may not be present in companies letter due to some compliance issue.
> ...


----------



## sraoraghav (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi Rupa

Yes I have received my results this month. Please let me know if you need any information.

Best regards
Raghu


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

sraoraghav said:


> Hi Rupa
> 
> Yes I have received my results this month. Please let me know if you need any information.
> 
> ...


Anyone who have received the ACS result recently. I am facing a challenge in getting the reference letter either on the letter head . The company denies to give it on the letterhead and my manager denies to give me on the stamp paper. Any idea how do I go about getting this ?


----------



## PkBlr (Oct 30, 2013)

infonafees said:


> Anyone who have received the ACS result recently. I am facing a challenge in getting the reference letter either on the letter head . The company denies to give it on the letterhead and my manager denies to give me on the stamp paper. Any idea how do I go about getting this ?


Friend, no need to check with your company HR or Manager. Might affect you in some way. Best possible way is to get this SD from a working colleague, preferably any senior in your same team or same division. I did the same and got positive response from ACS in 1st week of Nov'13.
But make sure that all information should be captured in that letter. e.g. Designation, Start Date, End Date, Roles, Responsibilities, How are you related to that person etc.

Hope this helps. All the very best.

-Pk


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

Thank you for your response . Can you
Share your number 
I would like to talk to you on this


----------



## infonafees (Nov 29, 2013)

PkBlr said:


> Friend, no need to check with your company HR or Manager. Might affect you in some way. Best possible way is to get this SD from a working colleague, preferably any senior in your same team or same division. I did the same and got positive response from ACS in 1st week of Nov'13.
> But make sure that all information should be captured in that letter. e.g. Designation, Start Date, End Date, Roles, Responsibilities, How are you related to that person etc.
> 
> Hope this helps. All the very best.
> ...


----------



## Sandy J (Aug 1, 2013)

infonafees said:


> PkBlr said:
> 
> 
> > Friend, no need to check with your company HR or Manager. Might affect you in some way. Best possible way is to get this SD from a working colleague, preferably any senior in your same team or same division. I did the same and got positive response from ACS in 1st week of Nov'13.
> ...


----------



## PRdreamer (Apr 15, 2012)

Hello Friends,

First of all, I would like to thank to all of you for this great source of information. 
I will apply for ACS (RPL category) very soon. I am collecting the employment references from my previous jobs. Would be great if any senior can have a look on this sample reference, I prepared, before I send it to HR/Supervisor. As I am in RPL category, I thought it would be nice to include a lil bit about skills used to perform the duties, since it will be evaluated as a substitute to formal ICT education (Which I do not have)


Date

To whom so ever it may concern

This is to certify that Mr. XXX was an employee of XXX company, India and was employed from start date until to_date

Mr. XXX was employed on a Full Time basis as a <Designation> in X City, India.

During his tenure Mr. XXX performed following duties:
•	Analyzing, evaluating system/user requirements. Research to find technical solutions and limitation in existing systems and processes. 
•	Coding according to the system requirements, technical specifications with quality standards.
•	Unit/System testing and bugs resolution. Automated performance testing and bugs resolution.
•	Following process and quality standards to test and ensure quality control of application.
•	Write and maintain documentations e.g. High/Low level system design, User program guide.
•	Advising and providing technical guidance in developing proposals for software design activities.

Mr. XXX, possesses excellent programmer skills and was very efficient in his duties based on his following skills:

Technical Skills: 
•	Concepts: OOAD/OOP, Data Structures. SOA, UML
•	Algorithms and Programming: Java/J2EE 
•	Operating Systems: Linux, Unix, Mac, windows 
•	Software Engineering and Software testing.




Mr. X Manager
(Title of Mr. X Manager)



Thanks in advance!


----------



## mariamwilliam (Nov 5, 2018)

*what is the 'self-declaration*



varuni said:


> Hello Raghu,
> 
> You can submit whatever documents you have related to the first 3 years where you do not have it in specific format. Also, support this period with a 'self-declaration' or 'self-affidavit', in which you list down your roles and responsibilities and get it notarized. Mention in the affidavit as to why you were unable to get reference letter from company or colleagues. Let the ACS decide if they want to award or not.
> 
> ...



what is the 'self-declaration form
thanks


----------

